# How long does malolactic fermentation take to complete



## zangmeister (Apr 29, 2014)

I am making wine from frozen must for the first time. After primary fermentation, I inoculated and have been testing with a chromatography kit. I tested initially after two weeks and there was presence of malolactic acid. I tested again two weeks later with near identical results. Was I unrealistic in expecting malolactic fermentation to be complete within four weeks?


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 29, 2014)

Probably. I don't even bother to test for 4 - 8 weeks after I inoculate with the MLF bacteria. Oh, and even once the chromotography test says it is complete, I wait another 2 - 4 weeks. The test is only good down to something like 100 mg/L and MLF isn't considered complete until you are below 30 mg/L.

Here is the resource for those numbers. I will admit I had to go look them up, I used to keep numbers like that in my brain, but I have precious few brain cells left and numbers like that were the first to go.

http://www.fruit.cornell.edu/shared/pdfs/MalolacticAcid3Ways.pdf


----------



## Turock (Apr 29, 2014)

It can depend on the MLB you used, also. I really don't care for the White Labs MLB as it never seems to want to go to completion. We like Baccuhus culture. 

Don't forget to keep it within its temp range, and stir it gently a couple times per week to keep the MLB in contact with the wine.


----------



## sdelli (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes! And also I don't even think about testing until the bubbles stop..... Usually 6 to 8 weeks.


Sam


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 30, 2014)

sdelli said:


> Yes! And also I don't even think about testing until the bubbles stop..... Usually 6 to 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sam



I must agree ^^ I never realized that it took this long the first time I did this


----------

